# Hunter Series - New Zealand Bush



## Luke Potts (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi guys just sharing a couple of videos of our big game indicating dogs from NZ


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Especially loved the part where River is licking the deer like "come on, let's play that game again". Very cool.
Ken


----------

